# I Win!!!



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm happy to report that, after a journey starting on December 19th when I took delivery of my Gaggia Classic, I have today, not 5 minutes ago and drinking it as we speak, pulled a shot of what I can actually call espresso - 17g of Italian Job in, 27.09g out in 25 seconds flat.

I'd like to thank my parents, wife, child and every last forum member for making it possible and such an enjoyable and ultimately rewarding and tasty process (I know, it's only coffee).

Now I need to make more QUICKLY before my settings shift on the hausgrind again ! (for the record, dial at 1 turn plus .01)








:good:







:good:







:good:


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

It's great when it all comes together


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I know that feeling of elation, so a big well done and congratulations







:good: . I have been spending all last week just trying to repeat it for myself.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Well done, I remember that feeling well.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's a great revelation moment. Well done


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice one. The process can be frustrating, but is rewarding when you get there.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Well done, I remember that feeling well.


Jason, are you saying you have only ever pulled one decent shot then!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The road to espresso is littered with disappointments (particularly if you start out using a Porlex hand grinder as I did.

Once you get it right it is a bit of a eureka moment.....literally in my case .....I bought a Mignon.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

A very good move


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> A very good move


Glad it's appreciated and in good hands.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Andy, I started my journey around about the same time as you and it's quite clear to me like top musicians, artists, mathematicians, linguists etc, whilst there is undoubtedly a lot of hard work involved in getting them to the top of their chosen profession, for some it is far easier. Why? because some of us have it hard wired into our brains to understand that certain thing. Maths is an enigma to me, yet some find it as easy as breathing. And so I think it is with this coffee lark.

Whilst I know everyone of us on here are constantly in search for that perfect drinkable cup, and many achieve it consistently, some of us (me in particular) find it as elusive as the fairy at the bottom of the garden, the leprechaun at the end of the rainbow.

I applaud you, I congratulate you and yes, I envy you. Your journey has now really begun because now that you have achieved that drinkable cup, the pleasure will now become endless; if only because of the myriad of different beans there are out there to taste.

My quest for Eldorado continues, I'm chuffed you found yours.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pompey where are you based. Perhaps there an experienced forum member you can go see to help your journey or a good trainer that can help speed you along the path. I've benefited massively from the times I've been lucky enough to learn from Patrick and cc etc.


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

Enjoyed reading this, well done









I am still learning and playing with settings, this forum has been a great help and it's reassuring to know I am not the only one!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Such a good feeling, now repeat


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Pompey where are you based. Perhaps there an experienced forum member you can go see to help your journey or a good trainer that can help speed you along the path. I've benefited massively from the times I've been lucky enough to learn from Patrick and cc etc.


Good suggestion, if no-one to hand try doing a vid clip of prep and shot. There's always lots of forum members to give advice.


----------

